# Comunicación pantallas PanelView con PLC



## jann (Feb 24, 2010)

hola saludos amisgos !!! este queria saver si alguien me podra ayudar con un panel view 600 plus de allen bradley el problema es que se hizo unas pantallas en el osea la aplicacion en RSView estudio, pero no puedo comunicar la pantalla con el PLC allen bradley alguien me podria explicar como establesco la comunicacion entre el 
panel y el PLC es con puerto serial RS-232. tengo todo listo es lo que falta espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## aguevara (Feb 24, 2010)

Para que lo puedas ver desde el PLC debes dar de alta la pantalla en la configuracion de modulos del PLC, es decir como si se tratara de un modulo mas de I/O que adicionas, de esta manera el PLC podra direccionar por medio del RS232 al PanelView


----------



## jann (Feb 24, 2010)

ok amigo muchas gracias, pero como lo agrego si no tengo ningun new module  con ese tipo de nombre la mayoria son de I/O, y no encuentro algo que se le paresca al panel.


----------



## aguevara (Feb 25, 2010)

Que tipo de PLC tienes ??


----------



## jann (Feb 26, 2010)

es un allen bradley 5000 procesador  L31 CompactLogic


----------



## aguevara (Feb 26, 2010)

En ese caso tu conexion es directa entre el panelview y el contrologix por medio de el cable 2711-NC13, configuras los parametros de configuracion del puerto RS232 en ambos equipos para que sean semejantes y listo.
Una observacion es que el panelview 600 con numero de catalogo  terminado en 17 el puerto RS232 si puede ser usado para interactuar con los plc y los terminales con numero de catalogo terminado en 16 el puerto serial solo es para transferencia de archivos entre RSView y Panelview o entre el panelview y una impresora, no para interactuar con un plc, si ese es tu caso entonces la comunicacion se hace por otro medio.


----------



## jann (Feb 26, 2010)

ok amigo este muchas gracias y disculpa por tantas molestia pero como puedo configurar lo para que interactuen es por puerto serial asi como me explicas del 
numeo 17, me podrias explicar como se configura o solamente lo configuro con el rslinx como cuando me conecto al PLC. o no tendras algun tutorial de eso por que e  buscado mucho y  no e encontrado ninguno espero me puedas ayudar con eso muchas gracias amigo y disculpa por tntas molestias.


----------



## aguevara (Mar 1, 2010)

Si estas usando RSview es ahi donde le indicas cual es la ruta que seguira el panelview para la obtencion de datos con el contrologix, el RSview te da 2 rutas a designar, una es para cuando la pantalla esta offline en ella le indicas donde la pantalla encontrara datos y que generalmente es un archivo en tu pc, la otra ruta le indica donde la pantalla tomara los datos cuando este online y justo alli es donde le indicas el camino hacia el PLC es decir le dices que use el puerto serial, esto lo encuentras en los settings de configuracion de comunicacion dentro de RSView


----------



## jorge2222 (Nov 10, 2010)

hola  quisiera saber si  es posible conectar  el panelview 1000 con el  PLC siemens S7-300 por medio de rs232 ? gracias

ademas  queria saber que si en caso si se puede, si este se  configura directamente del Step 7 o necesito algun otro software


----------



## aguevara (Nov 11, 2010)

Lamentablemente ese tipo de mezcla no es posible hacerlo directamente dado que ambos equipos hacen referencia a posiciones de memoria muy distintas para localizar y colocar los datos.
Pero seguro puedes unirlos a travez de otro medio que te sirva como enlace dado que RSView tiene la capacidad de ser direccionado via un OPC por esa via si el siemmens tiene la capacidad de usar un servidor OPC seguro podras comunicarlos.


----------



## jorge2222 (Nov 11, 2010)

entonces el HMI debe ser programado en RSview y  via opc comunicar el step7 o el plc y tb  el rsview ?
si tubieras un tutorial o algo de informacion lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## aguevara (Nov 14, 2010)

Si, debes generar las pantallas del panelview en RSview y posteriormente en alguna plataforma opc enlazarlo a tu plc, cabe decir que el mismo RSLinx es una plataforma OPC.
Dejame buscar algo de info y te la mandare


----------



## jorge2222 (Nov 14, 2010)

ok... gracias entonces podria  enlazarlo por medio del keepserver tambien supongo....ya q este ia lo  use alguna vez igual me gustaria recibir informacion y sobretodo para la configuracion del panel view ya que hasta ahora solo trabaje con siemens pero siempre  ai tiempo para aprender mas ^^ este quiero usarlo en un ptroceso de temperatura controlodado por un PID  en el  panel view me gustaria poder  visualizar las variables  incluso el grafico de la salida de temperatura en el tiempo y si es posible modificar el SP ahy mismo .. gracias


----------



## aguevara (Nov 16, 2010)

efectivamente puedes usar keepserver para enlazar RSLinx a tu panelview, puedes empezar buscando los manuales del panelview directamente en el sitio de rockwell o allen bradley


----------

